

Node.js Tools for Visual Studio (free) - LyalinDotCom
https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Seth-Juarez/Nodejs-Tools-for-Visual-Studio

======
LyalinDotCom
I hope folks don't mind me posting this new video here, I think a lot of
people don't realize that we here at Microsoft have free Visual Studio
Community with tools for Node.js development with our IDE. Its a cool story
and a hard working team, so I'd love for a wider community to know that it
exists as an option for them. Heck it even has remote Linux VM remote
debugging of Node.js :)

